# Some music!



## Time to Get Moving (Feb 5, 2005)

I am a 16 year old, but we don't play anything hardcore, but more stick with whatever.
Check it out, it's pretty much just some rockish stuff. We once in a while say there is some jazz, but whatever.

http://goodmorningcocktail.com/avenue/music.htm

goodmorningcocktail is also the guitarists weird art stuff, so you can check that out too if you want. I just want to see how our music goes along with older audiences


----------

